# cat hiding under bed



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

I recently adopted a cat from the SPCA. For about the first week, he was very affectionate and would follow me all around my apartment. Yesterday however, I had to put him in a cat carrier to take him to my apt office to get him registered. It was a struggle to get him in. When I got home and let him out, he ran under the bed and stayed there. He wouldn't come out at all. I drug him out once and pet him, but then he ran back under. Much later he came out and jumped in my lap to be affectionate again. So I thought everything was ok.

However, when I got home this afternoon, he ran back under the bed. After waiting again, he came out to be affectionate.

Yesterday was not the first time he had been in the carrier. I had taken him to the vet two days prior (and there was a struggle then too) and he rode home in his cat carrier from the SPCA. 

I don't know how he will be tomorrow when I leave and come home.

And thoughts? Is this something I need to be concerned about? I would prefer not to have a cat that is afraid of me


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It might take a couple days for him to understand that your coming home doesn't mean he's going in the carrier. Cinderella did the same thing after vet visits. 

I wouldn't drag him out from under the bed, let him come to you on his own terms. Treats and toys might help. atback


----------



## Kamie (Feb 12, 2011)

marie73 said:


> It might take a couple days for him to understand that your coming home doesn't mean he's going in the carrier. Cinderella did the same thing after vet visits.
> 
> I wouldn't drag him out from under the bed, let him come to you on his own terms. Treats and toys might help. atback


I totally agree. Give him time to figure things out himself and he will come around. 

Leave him under the bed, he obviously feels safe under there. As you have seen he will come out when he is good and ready, not a minute before. Dragging him out is liable to stress him out even more and it may take him longer to get over the issues that he's dealing with.

Good luck


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks.

I was worried that I traumatized him and I was feeling very guilty. He does warm up to me after a bit. He was so affectionate before and would greet me when I would arrive home. But it has only been 2 days, and the time that it took him to warm up to me the second time was much shorter than the first. 

I will leave him be though until he is ready to socialize again. I was very scared that he was going to have behavior issues.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree that I would let your cat come out on his own terms. Was your cat previously living with someone else before you? If so the carrier might be scary because it represents being abandoned.

Of course, I could be on the totally wrong track and your cat simply doesn't like the carrier.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't contribute much more then what everyone else has already said. By letting your kitty come to you you are reinforcing trust. Always a happy thing  I hope he starts feeling comfortable again real soon!


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Today my cat greeted me right at the door and did not run under the bed.  I think this problem is over. hopefully. He's back to his old self and I think I overreacted.


----------

